
Ask HN: Listening to IT podcasts while commuting - holydude
Is there an aggregator &#x2F; store that you frequently use to listen to IT related podcasts while commuting ?
======
smt88
PocketCasts is my favorite podcast aggregator

~~~
holydude
Thanks!. PocketCasts looks interesting.

